# Welcher Gaming Monitor ???



## GamingForce (2. März 2017)

Hello,
Welchen Gaming Monitor könnt ihr empfehlen?
-23-27 Zoll
-4k fähig
-bis 500€

Danke


----------



## Spiritogre (2. März 2017)

23 oder 24 Zoll -> wozu willst du da 4k?

26 - 27 Zoll -> gute Bildqualität, 4k und gut beim Gaming für maximal 500 Euro? Warte mal noch ein paar Jahre ...

Ansonsten:
https://www.amazon.de/LG-Products-2...=1488479433&sr=8-6&keywords=4k+gaming+monitor
https://www.amazon.de/PB287Q-Monito...=1488479433&sr=8-1&keywords=4k+gaming+monitor
https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-U28E5...=1488479433&sr=8-2&keywords=4k+gaming+monitor

Aber so toll sind die alle nicht ...


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

Mit 4K wäre ich noch zurückhaltend, muss es wirklich 4k sein? Wenn nein, dann bekommst du da nämlich nen guten Monitor mit 144Hz und Freesync (für AMD-Grafikkarten), vlt auch GSync, falls du Nvidia nutzt.


----------



## GamingForce (2. März 2017)

Naja, meine zukünftige GTX 1080 ist ja 4k-fähig. Da wäre es gut wenn auch das Ausgabegerät 4k-fähig ist.
Ich sitze ziemlich nach vorm Monitor und habe jetzt schon einen 23 Zoll. Ein 27 Zoll wird gefühlsmäßig fast zu groß sein.
(Ich treff bei Ego Shootern nichts wenn der Monitor zu weit weg steht. klingt vielleich blöd ist aber echt so)


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Naja, meine zukünftige GTX 1080 ist ja 4k-fähig. Da wäre es gut wenn auch das Ausgabegerät 4k-fähig ist.


 JEDE Karte ist "4k-fähig"   es wird halt bei der GTX 1080 Marketingtechnisch besonders mit 4k geworben, da 4k sehr gehypt wird und die GTX 1080 aktuell die stärkste Karte ist, also "am ehesten" für 4K taugt. Aber bei modernen Games schafft selbst eine GTX 1080 bei 4K oft nur 30 Bilder pro Sekunde bei hohen Details. Wenn du 60-70 FPS haben willst, dann musst du die Details deutlich runterschrauben. Da würde ich ehrlich gesagt lieber bei WQHD mit 70 FPS bei hohen Details spielen, dafür aber 144Hzh genießen. Erst recht wenn du sowieso ein relativ kleines Display willst, wo der Vorteil von 4K viel schwächer zur Geltung kommt. 

Guck mal der hier zB Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der hat WQHD, sogar 165Hz und auch Nvidias GSync, was das so genannte Tearing verhindert. Falls du das nicht kennst: das sieht aus, als wäre das Bild horizontal "zerrissen" und kommt besonders bei schnellen Bewegungen wie zB drehen eines Gewehrs bei einem Shooter vor. Im Spiel verhindert die Funktion VSync das Ganze, aber kostet dafür Leistung. GSync macht das ganze auf Hardwarebasis und kostet keine Leistung. 

In 4K gibt es kein GSync, außer ab 27 Zoll UND über 600 Euro. Und mehr 60 Hz gibt es in 4K bislang auch nicht. In 4k und maximal 24-25 Zoll gibt es auch nicht viel Auswahl, zum Beispiel der hier von Asus https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01CRPBGHQ  oder der hier von Dell https://www.amazon.de/Dell-P2415Q-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B00PC9HFNY  den Dell gibt zB auch bei mindfactory für 450€, den Asus auch.


----------



## GamingForce (2. März 2017)

also zahlt sich ein 4k Monitor auch führ zukünftige games nicht aus?
Ich will als nächstes battlefield 1 und escape from tarkov zocken..


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> also zahlt sich ein 4k Monitor auch führ zukünftige games nicht aus?
> Ich will als nächstes battlefield 1 und escape from tarkov zocken..


  MEINER Meinung zahlt es sich nach nicht aus, weil du zwar ne höhere Auflösung hast, dafür aber dann weniger Leistung und bei vielen Games vlt sogar in der Summe die schlechtere Optik, weil du die Details bei 4K für eine gute Performance (grad bei Shootern wichtig) runterschrauben musst und das durch die höhere Auflösung nicht ausgeglichen wird. Vermutlich sieht das Bild bei 4K und "mittleren Details" genau so aus wie bei WQHD mit "hohen Details", aber bei WQHD hast du dann mehr FPS und kannst einen super Gaming-Monitor nehmen von deinem Budget. 

Bei Shootern ist es sowieso ein Vorteil, wenn du lieber mehr Hz hast als eine vermeintlich "schönere" Optik durch 4k. wenn du zB 120 FPS mit WQHD oder Full-HD schaffst UND dann dazu passende 120 Hz beim Monitor hast, dann siehst du doppelt so viele Bilder wie bei 4K mit 60Hz. oder anders gesagt. du siehst nach 1/120 Sekunden schon das nächste Bild, bei 4K erst nach 1/60, also 2/120 Sekunden. Das ist nicht sehr viel, es ist halt 1/120 Sekunde MEHR, das ist umgerechnet quasi wie ein Ping von 8ms zusätzlich. 

Es gibt ja sogar Spieler, die bei nur 1280x720 spielen, weil sie dann mehr Bilder pro Sekunde haben als bei FullHD. Das ist zwar meiner Meinung nach dann schon ein wenig sehr übertrieben, sofern man bei Full-HD eh schon 80-100 FPS hat, aber es zeigt, dass Performance wichtiger als Optik ist, und die Optik ist bei WQHD und hohen Details ja trotzdem super.


----------



## GamingForce (3. März 2017)

ok, wie wärs mit dem?
https://www.ditech.at/shop/details.php?art=205003


----------



## GamingForce (3. März 2017)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lebensechte Bilder dank Asus Smart Contrast Ratio
*Dank  der ASCR- (Asus Smart Contrast Ratio) Technologie und einer Helligkeit  von 300cd/m² wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Displays dynamisch an  die jeweiligen Lichtbedingungen angepasst und das Kontrastverhältnis auf  bis zu 80.000.000:1 gesteigert. Mit einem extrem guten Schwarzwert und  der sehr guten Darstellung von Weiß erscheint das Bild optimal und  lebensecht.

ist das vielleicht der lichtsensor?
[/FONT]


----------



## Spiritogre (3. März 2017)

Ähm, eben warst du bei 500 Euro und jetzt kommst du mit einem Einstiegsmonitor mit 23 Zoll und Full HD für 165 Euro? (Und dann willst du noch eine GeForce 1080 kaufen ... )

Ich weiß nicht, an deiner Stelle würde ich mich erst mal wirklich informieren, was man womit kann, dann mal Monitore vielleicht im Laden vergleichen, und danach dann langsam mal überlegen, was du eigentlich wirklich möchtest!


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> *Lebensechte Bilder dank Asus Smart Contrast Ratio
> *Dank  der ASCR- (Asus Smart Contrast Ratio) Technologie und einer Helligkeit  von 300cd/m² wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Displays dynamisch an  die jeweiligen Lichtbedingungen angepasst und das Kontrastverhältnis auf  bis zu 80.000.000:1 gesteigert. Mit einem extrem guten Schwarzwert und  der sehr guten Darstellung von Weiß erscheint das Bild optimal und  lebensecht.
> 
> ist das vielleicht der lichtsensor?


 Da ist vermutlich ein Lichtsensor drin, aber der Monitor ist trotzdem dann ein stinknormaler Durchschnittsmonitor. Wenn du noch keinen Monitor hast oder einen, der 6-7 Jahre oder älter ist, und außerdem das Thema 4K nun sein lassen willst, dann kannst du den natürlich nehmen. Aber wenn du an sich 500€ "auf der hohen Kante" hast, würde ich mir überlegen, ob du nicht einen mit 144Hz oder mehr nimmst und auch ggf GSync. Wenn Dir der WQHD-Monitor zu teuer ist, dann kannst du auch 144Hz und GSync für 400€ nehmen: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01AJTVBQI?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF  oder GSync sein lassen und FullHd + 144Hz, da wäre der hier echt gut für den Preis von 270€ https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0182GI50A


----------



## GamingForce (3. März 2017)

ich habe in meinem jetzigen samsung auch einen lichtsensor und finde das ist schon was feines. auf den lichtsensor verzicht ich nur ungern wenns sein muss.
wie stehts mit dem? der hat 144 hz
https://www.ditech.at/shop/details.php?art=223565


----------



## GamingForce (3. März 2017)

glaub das topmodell von asus für 500€ dürfte das sein:
https://www.ditech.at/shop/details.php?art=224720
der hat 180hz und g-sync


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2017)

Der teure Asus ist wohl nicht so gut wie der Acer für 400€, den ich weiter oben nannte. Siehe auch die Meinungen https://www.amazon.de/PG248Q-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-DisplayPort-schwarz/dp/B01I3KMEAC

Der günstige wäre ok., wenn du gern Asus willst.


----------

